
Owning code is an entrepreneur’s nightmare. This is why - eibrahim
https://medium.com/front-end-weekly/owning-code-is-an-entrepreneurs-nightmare-this-is-why-3b6cfd3bbed0
======
rogerkirkness
I'm not sure I would agree with this. The value isn't the code, necessarily,
but the learning it represents. All the code that isn't there because it isn't
needed anymore.

